
A gentle introduction to Go Modules - Supermighty
https://ukiahsmith.com/blog/a-gentle-introduction-to-golang-modules/
======
erdaniels
From what I've read about modules so far, I still prefer using dep over it.
Sure the GOPATH issue can be annoying but a tool like venv could be developed
to mitigate that and in practice at my day job, only having 1 GOPATH has never
caused me any issues with dep.

------
dstroot
I personally found vendoring the external libraries into “/vendor” was quite
useful to be able to explore/read the code that was being used. I find it odd
that isn’t default behavior.

